# Cracked my TCR 1 Composite frame



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Anyone hear of or seen a TCR 1 Composite frame that was cracked? I though carbon was pretty strong stuff but I have developed a crack in the head tube running horizontally. I thought it was a scratch at first but yesterday the scratch got bigger and more defined and made some nice creaks as I rode over some bumpy roads. I know Giant has a good warranty program but this is a bummer. I called the LBS and they said to bring it in on Monday so they can call Giant to get a RMA #. I don't want to be without my bike and I am hoping that they will do the tear down and installation for free but I think I am dreaming.


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

travis200 said:


> Anyone hear of or seen a TCR 1 Composite frame that was cracked? I though carbon was pretty strong stuff but I have developed a crack in the head tube running horizontally. I thought it was a scratch at first but yesterday the scratch got bigger and more defined and made some nice creaks as I rode over some bumpy roads. I know Giant has a good warranty program but this is a bummer. I called the LBS and they said to bring it in on Monday so they can call Giant to get a RMA #. I don't want to be without my bike and I am hoping that they will do the tear down and installation for free but I think I am dreaming.


Bummer. My 2004 TCR1 is on it's way. I was curious, did you crash the bike?


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

No crashes I guess just hard riding did it. Never once laid the bike down. Just hit 4600 miles on it had it since last June.


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

I came upon a wrecked TCR- the headtube had cracked due to immense frontal force from an all alluminum steer tube- but that was crash based. I'm curious, is the crack running along a seam, does it originate from an edge or is it isolated in the center of the tube? What size is the TCR, how much do you weigh... 

I'm going to check on my baby right now...


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I weigh 180 the bike is a size large. The crack appeared in the middle of the downtube but close to the head tube it looks to be cracking not where the 2 meet but more along an imaginary line on the downtube. 

I took the bike in this afternoon to show the bike shop the repair guy said "Wow look at that crack" right away. I left the bike with them they will call the Giant rep on Monday. He comes every other Tues if I have to wait a week I will pull the bike out and ride the flats till next week. Gotta have my baby!


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Well found out some info today the bike shop went straight to Giant and Giant is shipping me out a new 2004 frame. Should be here in a week the bike shop said what a bummer I am going insane without riding.


----------



## Hereford Flyer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Got 2 cracks in my composite fork crown last summer.*

My TCR Composite fork developed 2 curved cracks just below where the fork crown head race sits. Spotted it when doing a routine check for headset tightness - pulling front brake on and gently rocking bike forward - noticed there was way to much movement, so stripped it all down and found the two curved cracks.
UK Giant were very good. 
I contacted them directly as I got the frame MO. 
Sent cracked fork next day delivery and had a new fork mailed directly from Holland within 72 hours. 
The new fork has been fine.


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice to hear that Giant is good with customer service. Seems to be a misconception that Giant is a mean Asian conglomerate who makes crappy bikes and had poor CS. Hopefully I'll never have to find out but a bit of a releif anyways.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Giant has given me the best customer service of any bike manufacturer in the last 15 years. They even warrantied a used bike frame I sold to someone else. I just had to pay for shipping which was way more than fair.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

The bike shop called and the frame came in 1 week from date of being shipped gotta love UPS predictable and on time. Manager says might even be ready tonight, man I can't wait been riding my steel mtb for over a week and it's killing me. It's tough doing 50 miles on a mtb let alone back to back days. Can't wait I'm as giddy as a school girl on the first day of school!


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Well picked up my bike tonight came home and was tweaking it for a while getting everything adjusted to where I like it. The bike looks slammin. The new black and gold paint scheme is sweet looking. Just wish I had the FSA cranks from this year but with my size the Ultegra is stiffer and better suited to my riding. Best part was Giant included the fork as well so everything matches. I am impressed with Giant.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Good to hear*

I'm glad they took care of you so well. It's reasuring to know. The new glossy clear coat does look awesome doesn't it. Post some pics when you can.


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*Frame cracks!?*

Ok, so I'm browsing for a new bike, probably around the $2600 point, and from all the steel/alum/ti/carbon arguments I have read here and elsewhere, I have decided to throw up my hands and focus on things other than brands or frame materials. I don't think I'll be too uncomfortable, or feel the road too much, or feel that something is too stiff no matter what I buy. I thought I'd put the money into components and wheels. The OCR1 was one bike I was checking out and planned to test ride this weekend, but now I read this thread about a broken frame; how common is this with a carbon frame, really? I'm 150 lbs so weight shouldn't be an issue. Can I assume that in a low-speed crash the frame is done? Glad to hear that Giant has great customer service, though.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Not common...*



TypeOne said:


> Ok, so I'm browsing for a new bike, probably around the $2600 point, and from all the steel/alum/ti/carbon arguments I have read here and elsewhere, I have decided to throw up my hands and focus on things other than brands or frame materials. I don't think I'll be too uncomfortable, or feel the road too much, or feel that something is too stiff no matter what I buy. I thought I'd put the money into components and wheels. The OCR1 was one bike I was checking out and planned to test ride this weekend, but now I read this thread about a broken frame; how common is this with a carbon frame, really? I'm 150 lbs so weight shouldn't be an issue. Can I assume that in a low-speed crash the frame is done? Glad to hear that Giant has great customer service, though.


considering how many they produce. No mfg. will produce %100 perfection. As far as crashing goes ANY frame can be damaged. It depends more on the type of crash than the frame. 
For your price range check out the TCR1. You could probobly pick one up for about $2500. For everything you get it's hard to beat the price and you wouldn't need to upgrade anything.


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

This is the first Giant carbon fram I've heard of cracking without a crash. Giant has been doing carbon forber since the late 80's (as best I can tell) and actually is the largest manufacturer of bicycles in the world due to their making several other companies' bikes... And in worst case scenario it seems like they take care of their customers. Compare that with some of the horror stories I've heard about Trek- warranty replacement costs $500!?


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*Thanks*

Yeah, the posts here and the gushing review on this board almost have me convinced. I'll check it out. Doesn't hurt that I think the 04 TCR1 is a sweet-looking color scheme, either.
If I go with the Giant, it sounds like I'll be posting here often!


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

From everyone I talked to they have never heard of a Giant carbon frame cracking. The manager even said Giant was shocked to hear the frame cracked and wanted to see it. I wouldn't let it discourage anyone from getting a Giant. New frame and fork in less than 2 weeks not bad IMO.


----------



## Hereford Flyer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Photos of my cracked fork from last year (Jul 2003)*



Hereford Flyer said:


> My TCR Composite fork developed 2 curved cracks just below where the fork crown head race sits. Spotted it when doing a routine check for headset tightness - pulling front brake on and gently rocking bike forward - noticed there was way to much movement, so stripped it all down and found the two curved cracks.
> UK Giant were very good.
> I contacted them directly as I got the frame MO.
> Sent cracked fork next day delivery and had a new fork mailed directly from Holland within 72 hours.
> The new fork has been fine.


Here is a couple of shots of my cracked fork off my Composite fork. Just bad luck and materials faliure.


----------



## iuk1985 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Carbon has its +/-'s*

Hey,
I've been riding carbon for about two years now, and love it. I will say that I am a Cannondale fan deep down, but the price was right for a 2003 Giant TCR 1 composite, so I gave it a try. The ride is like silk in comparison to my aluminum cannondale. I will say that out of the saddle I would prefer a cannondale though. 
About customer service, this past month, my cable boss, which is connected to the carbon by two rivets, sheared off my frame. Despite the fact that I bought it in Colorado, and I am now living in WV, I brought it to the LBS. No questions asked, they got me a new team edition composite frame. Granted it was a 2003, but I am not complaining. It still looks awesome. 
I also weigh 150 lbs. and have had several high/low speed crashes with no problems. The cable boss problem was a problem from when I bought it. I really was never right. West Virginia roads also are as rough as they come. If the half paved/dirt roads I ride as high speed doesn't do this frame in, I do not know what will. I have broken more aluminum frames than carbon. 
If you do not mind a little flex in sacrifice for a smooth ride, carbon is king. If you truly do not mind aluminum, than I would still go with cannondale or any other aluminum frame. 
Hope this helps, and keep on riding !


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 8, 2002)

My alu tcr was the first aluminum frame I was able to ride for more then 2 years without cracks. I loved it so much I decided to buy the carbon version. I thought the alu tcr was comfortable (for an alu frame), but the difference is amazing... The composite is really comfortable on Belgian roads. I still use the alu in the winter time when the bad weather hits and the roads are even more dirty... I just love the composite frame, it's comfy, light and affordable...

I work in a shop that sells Giant and have never seen one crack. Glad to hear you guys that did have problems are happy with Giants warrenty.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 8, 2002)

Ironically... guess what I found in our shop, the day after posting that I've never seen a cracked tcr frame? An once coloured tcr with a cracked chainstay...


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

*Composite Frame*

FYI Guys the Giants are a monocoque frame and do not have seams. The carbon weave pattern you see is strictly a cosmetic layer for good looks and a bit of protection.


----------

